
ClearBank, UK‘s first clearing bank in 250 years, offers an API for banking - extrastitial
https://www.clear.bank/home
======
extrastitial
Three years in development, ClearBank has forged a partnership with the Bank
of England [1] to set ClearBank up as UK’s fifth clearing bank, joining the
ranks of the Big Four — Barclays, HSBC, Lloyds, and RBS [2].

ClearBank is not consumer-facing but instead offers an API [3] for its core
banking platform.

[1]: [https://www.clear.bank/about#clearbank-
partners](https://www.clear.bank/about#clearbank-partners)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Four_(banking)#United_King...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Four_\(banking\)#United_Kingdom)

[3]: [https://www.clear.bank/services/clearbank-
api](https://www.clear.bank/services/clearbank-api)

